# Hot spots and shampoo



## nickiandjason1 (Jan 2, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good shampoo and something to get rid of hot spots. My vizsla has them bad in his butt area. Thanks for the help.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can use Vetericyn liquid or hydrogel to kill any bacteria on the hot spot, but because antibiotics are often needed, your going to need to visit the vet.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

x2 on the Vetricyn. Our trainer said she has used multiple times on dogs who had hot spots that seemed to never heal. Also, our big drugstore chains (Walgreens) are carrying Puracyn which is for humans and appears to be the EXACT same as Vetricyn, but cheaper especially when they put it on sale BOGO.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've gotten to where I always carry the ophthalmologic Vetericyn with me in the field. You can use it anywhere on a dog, and I've even used it on myself.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

TexasRed,

Will the opthalmologic version still work well on skin issues? We have been using the Vetericyn on ourselves for all sorts of things and it works better than anything I have ever used. Hubby gets some kind of weird stress related yucky infection on the skin in his ears. Nothing has ever helped it with the exception of hydrocortisone which only stops the itching, does not cure it. I suggest he use Ellie's Vetericyn and it knocks it right out. Good stuff.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

In the field I can only carry so much in my vest, that's why I choose to carry the ophthalmologic one. I still have the other back at the truck. Not sure if it works as well. If its something not near the eyes, I follow up with the regular later.


----------

